# Locking HDMI Cables, Using IN-WALL CL Rated Cables?



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Locking HDMI Cables - Good or Bad????
I am so sorry, but I posted this message on another forum thread here, thinking that was the one, but then just saw this, and realized this is the place to go and park. 

I've had a multitude of issues with my YAMAHA RECEIVER RX-V475, which I bought at FRY'S, along with a 6.1 Surround sound speakers, I bought at my local Hsu Sound Speaker Company.
I have the 46' TV mounted on wall, with an In-wall CL2 certified 24G 12' HDMI Cable. Monoprice.

After constantly fighting with the signal loss, I went back to FRY'S, and since I had a one year warranty left, they exchanged the older unit, with a brand new Yamaha RX-V675....

After hooking this one up, same exact problem. So I know after having issues with both AV receivers, this problem is not the receivers themselves, but has to be with the HDMI cable male end.

I even replaced this cable with another from Monoprice, but still, the same issues.

I actually only need 10' ft. So maybe my problem is because it's braided, and that extra length is causing my HDMI cable to constantly lose it's signal, and I have to spend between 6 and 10 times per hour, ever slowly, moving the cable at the TV-IN Port, until I get a signal again...VERY FRUSTRATING! It's too stiff, in the back.

I contacted a place that sells locking HDMI cables, they told me that the only length they have to go in-wall, starts at 16' feet. Their 10' ft. is only a standard utility cable, and not rated for in-wall application.
Yamaha told me the shorter run the better, to help against degradation of the signal. (similar to speaker run lengths)
and to go get a standard 10' ft. HDMI Cable....SHOULD I BE CONCERNED WITH OVERHEATING, AND STARTING A FIRE IN THE WALL? I am not sure how hot these standard cables get, but again, I'm worried about the heat.

So, for an application with a mounted 46'' TV, with a distance run of needed 10', with the cable hidden inside the wall, and the only type of HDMI cable, that will help stop this problem, are LOCKING HDMI'S, which would you recommend? (Sorry, Monster Cable is not in my budget)
Thank You


----------



## nheintz (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe it's the TV HDMI input. I don't think its the cable length, I run a 35 feet HDMI cable from my PC to the TV with no problem. Data cables in general don't get hot at all.


----------



## GsPlace (Dec 19, 2014)

I use hdmi cables up to 50ft before I think of using booster or da. I doubt you an inwall cl3 rated cable. Are there any other cables in the wall or around your hdmi cables path? power cables can affect signal. Have you tried a different cable?


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Get the Redmere cables from Monoprice they have models that are in-wall certified as well, there is no signal loss over long runs as they have a chip inside them, there simply great and this is coming from a guy that doesn't skimp out cables regardless of price.


----------

